# Blood Typing



## riddleofsteel

I already know what my blood type is, I‘m curious as to whether they look at existing health records or if the CF does its own confirmation. Do they do any blood testing to confirm during the recruiting process or during basic training (or even later on for that matter)?


----------



## Sharpey

They didn‘t for my medical, they just took my word for it. But, if you are unsure, doesn‘t hurt to get it recomnfirmed as it could be a life and death situation sometime down the road.


----------



## MethylSilane

Heck , I don‘t remember even being asked.


----------



## dimmer

I was wondering about blood tests if any im sure that their is at least one to determine your blood type but do they do others  on the personel like for hiv etc...?


----------



## tree hugger

The military has never given me a blood test.  When it was time for me to be issued my ID discs, I had to donate blood to find out my blood type.  Supposedly if you can get in contact with the hospital in which you were born, they might be able to check your blood types on the old records.

But if you feel you need to be tested...go see your doctor.


----------



## dimmer

thanks i was only wondering because a friend of mine said that they make you go through a whole lotta blood tests and i hate needles (funny for a guy with tats lol  :crybaby:


----------



## Tpr.Orange

When going on deployments, you will be given several needles as vaccines to protect you from diseases in the theater you are engaged in


----------



## Kevin_B

Will they need it when I get to basic? Should I just go to the doctor tomorrow and get it or will the docs at basic find out for me?


----------



## eliteboris

I had to get my own done. Cost about $25 at a diagnostic lab. Then you have to go to your doctor after and he will have the information. Since the it was for military use i claimed it and got the coin back.


----------



## rdschultz

I can't speak for the Reserves, but at St-Jean they'll draw blood.  I had no idea of my blood type until our dog tags were delivered.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Res doesnt draw blood, you need to provide that info on your own accord. Simply head to your local Doctor and he can draw it, ship it and get the results within a week (at least that was how it was in my case).


----------



## cgyflames01

I was in the mall the other day, when the Red Cross was doing a blood drive. They told me my blood type, in about 3 minutes, and I only had to supply, a drop, the size of a standard diabetes test.


----------



## pbi

I second cgyflames: give blood. And, anyway, don't wait until you're joining the Army to find out what your blood type is! Cheers.


----------



## Kevin_B

I'm going reg. 

Thanks, I'll find out where theres a blood drive....thing is, I don't like needles  :-\


----------



## Inch

hoser is bang on. I knew my blood type when I got to St Jean and they still took blood so if you don't find out before you go, don't sweat it. 

Believe me, you won't care about needles after they're done with you in St Jean. You'll get immunized for just about everything under the sun and they all come with nice needles. The most I got was 3 in a day and that was because I already had Hep B. The guys that didn't got 4 shots that day. Have fun!


----------



## rdschultz

Yeah, and they're quick with the needles, which is probably good for those that don't like them.  You come into the room, sit in a chair and before you know it *RIGHT ARM*, *LEFT ARM*, *RIGHT ARM*, *LEFT ARM*, and you're done.


----------



## Ghost

Yeah I've always wondered what my blood type is.


----------



## eliteboris

I used to be scared fo needles. But i got ina couple bad fights which cause my liver to bleed so i had to get weekly needles. That kinda cured me. Now i have tatoos and all.


----------



## StormTrooper

I went to my family doctor to get my blood type. It didn't cost anything. Though they did take a lot of my blood. I think they donated some to the blood bank to get even.


----------



## MikeM

We had blood taken this past summer in Meaford, I believe it was to be used to test our blood and how it reacts with mefloquine, so they know if we are able to take it on operations.


----------



## Love793

Regardless of the needles, as a part of the job you should really know your blood type.  Go either to your family Doc or The Red Cross.  They can do it.  Or you can have it done at CFRS St Jean.  Even if it's not for the army, having your blood type at your disposal is not a bad thing.  It's time consuming in a hospital when they have to draw and test your blood, heaven forbid it happens.

As for needles, again part of the job.  I know guys who have been turned into pin cushions and others whom had only 5 or 6 over their careers.


----------



## jonsey

Donate blood. They'll test it, your blood will go to help someone (actually I believe every donation can help up to three people)


----------



## Pugnacious

Yes I found out donating blood, and in my case I got free Orange juice, and Pizza. ;D
I hope I was able to help someone with my donation.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## BDTyre

Seeing as I need to know my blood type before being sworn into the reserves, I've decided to go in Monday to get it done through a lab.

However, there's no way to ensure I'll have the result on by Thursday.  There are two donation clinics nearby, one on Tuesday and one on Wednesday that I may or may not be able to make it to (depending on my schedule).

Worst case scenario, I don't have my blood type for my enrollment on Thursday.  Am I going to have to delay my enrollment, or can I simply give them this information afterwards?

I'll see what I'm told on Monday by the doctor, and if he says he can't promise anything by Thursday, I'll e-mail my recruiting officer at the unit.  I was just wondering in anyone else has been in this situation before.


----------



## George Wallace

Don't worry about it.  It is one test you won't have to study for.  If you don't have your Blood Type, they will find it for you.  They can take a quick blood sample, a simple prick of your finger, and determine it and it won't cost you a cent.


----------



## Inch

Were you told you needed your blood type when you enrolled? If you were then waiting until the week of enrollment to find out your blood group was probably not the best idea.

I don't know that it's a huge concern, as long as you find out before you get your ID card and discs ordered then you should be fine.


----------



## BDTyre

GW, you make it sound so ominous...who is "they"?  

I wouldn't say I waited until the week of enrollment.  I was phoned by the unit late Thursday night and told only then that I needed my blood type.  Tried to find out yesterday before work, but I worked full shifts until Monday.  So I really wasn't left with much time.


----------



## George Wallace

BDTyre said:
			
		

> ...who is "they"?



 ;D

Of course we are talking about "medical staff", but I am sure in a rush, the local Red Cross or a Clinic could do a quick test for you.


----------



## swanita

I work in a hospital & know that it only takes about an hour (from blood collection to testing & then results posted on our computer) for the typing, but obviously in civvie land we never get results that quick. However, just tell your doc (or where ever you decide to go) that if possible, to get results ASAP (or STAT in medical words  ;D)  Also i doubt that not knowing your blood type will hold up your enrollment.


----------



## BDTyre

Well, I'm going to do my best to get my type by Thursday.  I don't see why I can't, but can you blame for thinking worst case scenario considering how long its taken me to get this far?  ;D

Maybe my family doc will be so shocked and surprised (or I guess shock and awe in today's world) that I got in that he'll hurry it up just for me.

And yeah, it would be a good idea to have a hard copy of it at home.  In fact, I wasn't worried until now because up until now I though my mother would have had it somewhere.  Apparently not.


----------



## beach_bum

You will still be enrolled without your blood type.  Just get it as soon as possible.


----------



## patt

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Of course we are talking about "medical staff", but I am sure in a rush, the local Red Cross or a Clinic could do a quick test for you.



Ya those quick tests only show the group it doesnt show weather is positive or negative. maybe going to your doctors and getting them to do a blood test is a good way


----------



## George Wallace

Just to add to this, way back when, I learned my blood type by going in and donating a pint.  The Red Cross then sends you a Donor Card with your Blood Type on it.  Of course due to some scandals in the past, I don't know if the new "Blood Agency" does the same or not.


----------



## BDTyre

Yeah.  I'm going to try my doctor first.  If he's too busy, I'll try to get to a donor clinic and tell them I'd really like to know my blood type.

I'm not sure if Blood Services still sends a card out.  I'd ask my dad, but I don't think he's donated in a while, and he started back when it was still under Red Cross.


----------



## Gunner98

Once enrolled, you have your blood type recorded prominently on your ID card and on your ID tags.  Your blood type is normally recorded on the outer jacket of your CF 2034.  If you are receiving medical attention and require blood, but don't have your ID card or ID disks (and they don't have your med docs), they will give you type-0 by default.  If you require a lot of blood they would take the time to do blood typing to be sure.


----------



## BDTyre

I just got my blood typed through MDS Metro.  If they are aware that it is for the CF, apparently you will not be billed if your provide a service number.  If you don't know your service number they will give you a billing number to call when you get your service number so you can avoid being billed.


----------



## Gayson

Let OHIP pay for it.

To get my type I told my doctor to check my blood for any diseases and such, and to guage my health from the quality of my blood.  When they called me to tell me I was fine I then asked what my blood type was.


----------



## rz350

I dont know my blood type, and I need it for my ID disc. Will they do a blood typing for me at BMQ/some other time, or do I need to go get it done on my own?

I'll be on weekend 32 brigade BMQ.

I searched about blood tests, but I get no real info, as its full of contradictions in the threads. I just want to know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Go donate a pint. Look up Canadian Blood Services in the phone book for the clinic nearest you. They'll tell you what your blood type is.


----------



## Good2Golf

You had a medical already, right?  Your blood type would be on file in your medical documents.

G2G


----------



## gaspasser

Rats, you beat me to it.
Do they do medicals when you join the reserves?


----------



## Wynne

Yeah but they didn't take our blood type.  My doc lost mine, so i get to go get my blood typed too.  Oh the joys.


----------



## gaspasser

IIRC, it's a simple 5 minute "prick" test at the blood donor clinic.


----------



## rz350

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You had a medical already, right?  Your blood type would be on file in your medical documents.
> 
> G2G



at my enrollment medical, they did not ask,  nor did the check.


----------



## old medic

Right, Stop that, It's silly.

If you had searched, you would have found the posts above and I wouldn't be merging these 
here.


----------

